# Tail.....Up or Down?



## s_mitters (Feb 16, 2006)

Does your cat hold his tail straight up, or does he/she keep it down?

If down, what does this mean?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The tail is one of the best indicators of a cat's mood....

http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... rthanwords


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Our cats will walk through the house carrying their tails at various levels, ranging from up to low. Up usually means the kitty is happy and is in a mood to approach anyone and everyone for attention and/or play. Carrying a tail low, is just neutral impartiality...sort of like us going about our business and thinking internal thoughts with no expression on our face. When I speak to the cats or they see me they will immediately raise their tail up and I think of this as similar to walking quietly and then suddenly seeing someone I know and I'll smile and say 'hello'. I've also seen our kitties walk through the house, raise their tail when they see me and then lower their tail after they've walked past me. It almost seems to be like a recognition, smile, salute, respectful sort of gesture in their language because I've seen them do it with people AND other cats.


----------

